# Kodie's NEW Bed



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I sell this bed and since I thought the material was soooo soft and comfy... I promised Kodie a NEW bed! Here he is in it! HE LOVES it! The SOFTEST bed he's ever had!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 22 2005, 09:51 PM
> *I sell this bed and since I thought the material was soooo soft and comfy... I promised Kodie a NEW bed!  Here he is in it!  HE LOVES it!  The SOFTEST bed he's ever had!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I like it , is it easy to keep clean... he does look so happy in his new bed..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww those are great pics!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!!! Kodie AND the bed!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah its supposed to be machine washable. This brand holds up pretty well after washings too.. this one lady i know has a pillow from lovely house and she has washed it many times!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, Kodie is soo cute!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! Kodie just keeps getting cuter and cuter everytime I see a pic of him







What a cute bed


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Kodie is the cutest thing EVER!!!!!!







THat bed looks super-comfy too







Seriously though, I just adore Kodie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks comfortable and he seems to like it.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Very cute! Kodie is the perfect model!! I love the bed too!


----------



## Princess'sMom (Jul 23, 2005)

<span style="color:blue">Kodie is a darling little baby!








I really love the bed, too. 
Can you tell me where I can get one? 
Also, does it come in pink?










Fredda, Princess's Mom</span>


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Princess'sMom_@Aug 23 2005, 12:43 AM
> *<span style="color:blue">Kodie is a darling little baby!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
SOOOO CUTE, Kodie is adorable, I love the new bed!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Those are some of the cutest Malt pictures I've ever seen. Be sure to submit it for the SM calendar. Adorable!!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Where did you get such a cute bed? Kodie is such a cutie


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Kodie is the cutest!! It's a great bed! Abbey has one similar to it and she loves it! She loves snuggling into the sides!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kodie is so cute I can't stand it!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok Girls Summer's been in love with Kodie from the first day we loged in on SM














I to love the bed not that we need another one :lol: but yes I was woundering where to get one in pink







too


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Princess'sMom_@Aug 23 2005, 12:43 AM
> *<span style="color:blue">Kodie is a darling little baby!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The bed is on her online store. And yes it does come in pink.

Here is the link: Marine House


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 23 2005, 09:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bed is on her online store. And yes it does come in pink.

Here is the link: Marine House
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93286
[/B][/QUOTE]
haha.. thanx Kristi!









Yeah I sell them now! It's from Lovely House which is a high quality brand from Korea. I'm gonna load more pictures of the beds on my site tonight... so maybe that will help you see what exactly they look like in person. The pink one is more PINK than the picture on my site.. anyone can PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How cute!!! Kodie is such a cute looking malt, nice and comfy looking in his bed.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great looking bed. Kodie is adorable!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, ya already know I love Kodie.....







He looks absolutely adorable in that bed. The bed looks very well made, I wish Massimo would use one! -_-


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Kodie is such a cutie, I love seeing photo's of him







I also really like the bed, Indy has a bed, but he won't use it. He goes in it for a min. or two and that's it so we use it for some of his toys now! Maybe if he had a softer plush one like the one Kodie has he would use it, I need to go look at your site again


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Everyone is funny!







Kodie is a cutie but hes EVIL!!!  haha.. He was being nasty this morning and didnt want to let me brush his teeth!! He's got a big attitude for a little dog!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww. He looks soooo content!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Ooh, I love that bed! So cute, and Kodie is just adorable, can't get enough of that little cutie pie!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Aww!! He's just too cute!!!! I love that bed!! How easily can it be eaten though?? LOL! We got Katie a new bed for her birthday and she had stuffing all over the place in no time flat...  
Jess


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yorktesemomma_@Aug 23 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Aww!! He's just too cute!!!!  I love that bed!!  How easily can it be eaten though?? LOL!  We got Katie a new bed for her birthday and she had stuffing all over the place in no time flat...
> Jess
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93473*


[/QUOTE]























It sounds as though you need the one I saw today at Petsmart......it looked like quilted leather in black with white leather piping trim. Very sturdy.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

She definitely needs something sturdy... She has one of those little wooly beds right now.. I forget what they call them... She has just about scratched the fur off of it though.. :new_Eyecrazy: She likes to fight with it for whatever reason... She is easily entertained I guess! LOL! 
Jess


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 22 2005, 08:51 PM
> *I sell this bed and since I thought the material was soooo soft and comfy... I promised Kodie a NEW bed!  Here he is in it!  HE LOVES it!  The SOFTEST bed he's ever had!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

aaaaaawwwwwwwwww!!!

is he modeling the bed on your website?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yorktesemomma_@Aug 23 2005, 04:52 PM
> *She definitely needs something sturdy... She has one of those little wooly beds right now.. I forget what they call them... She has just about scratched the fur off of it though..  :new_Eyecrazy:  She likes to fight with it for whatever reason... She is easily entertained I guess! LOL!
> Jess
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93476*


[/QUOTE]
I dunno which type of wooly bed you have...







so its hard for me to compare. The stripe bed and square ribbon bed on my site dont have fur... so maybe that will help. The pillows on my site do not have fur either..

Maybe your pup doesnt like the beds you bought so she is destroying them.. haha.. aww..


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kodie is such a sweet little furbabe and looks so relaxed in that bed too.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I love the bed and Kodie is just too cute. I want one too but boo...can't afford it


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko would definitely like a bed like Kodie's!!! Right now he has a rather crappy, old Petco bed becuase his donut bed by Bowser was left in Los Angeles!!! He will be one happy puppy in a month when he can use that bed again







.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a cutie







he sure seems to love the camera as much as it loves him!

ann marie and the "want one of my 800 beds? i dont use but three of them...but my mommy's bed is my favoritest ever!" buttercup


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, he is such a doll!














It does look very comfy!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Aug 23 2005, 06:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno which type of wooly bed you have...







so its hard for me to compare. The stripe bed and square ribbon bed on my site dont have fur... so maybe that will help. The pillows on my site do not have fur either..

Maybe your pup doesnt like the beds you bought so she is destroying them.. haha.. aww..















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93530
[/B][/QUOTE]

That could be! LOL!!! She has a great time attacking her bed.. She jumps on it, flips it over, crawls under it, scratches it up and down.... She is such a goofball!! This is what she has now:







I want to get her a nice fluffy bed, I just don't want her to eat it again.. LOL!
Jess


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yorktesemomma+Aug 24 2005, 08:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

That could be! LOL!!! She has a great time attacking her bed.. She jumps on it, flips it over, crawls under it, scratches it up and down.... She is such a goofball!! This is what she has now:







I want to get her a nice fluffy bed, I just don't want her to eat it again.. LOL!
Jess
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93818
[/B][/QUOTE]
hahaha... my old dog had a bed like that!! haha.. he would bite at it too! hhahaa.. maybe its the material...


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

awe, Kodie is soooo cute!!! And his bed looks so comfy, I know my 3 would love it.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

awww Kodie is adorable, that material is the minkiest and softest material, its s hard to even explain! Be CAREFUL, since I have opened my store, mine have gone from having 2 beds to 7!! I am NOT kidding. Here is a picture of Haley in their "latest"


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Aug 29 2005, 11:19 AM
> *awww Kodie is adorable, that material is the minkiest and softest material, its s hard to even explain! Be CAREFUL, since I have opened my store, mine have gone from having 2 beds to 7!! I am NOT kidding. Here is a picture of Haley in their "latest"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I know i'm scared of that!! HAHA.. I'm about to give Kodie ANOTHER bed!







I have been good though (but if I lived on my own out of my parents house... i would have a bed in each room... haha







)! I havent been giving him ALL the clothes.... yet.


----------

